# What Are Your Trigger Foods?



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 4, 2020)

These are the foods that once you start eating them, it's hard to stop. My number one is ice cream. I can't buy the 48 oz containers and dare not purchase the 14 oz (used to be pint) too often because each may last 24 to 36 hours tops. And don't let it be Haagen Daz! It's like I'm compelled to eat them until they are all gone. The ice cream"novelties" as they are called, last me much longer. Maybe it's a psychological thing. I also can't buy the original Nabisco graham crackers because they too, are dangerous. What is (or are) your weakness(s)?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 4, 2020)

Yup, ice cream.  Love ice cream.  It lasts until I get home from the store.


----------



## Autumn (Aug 4, 2020)

Anything salty.  Potato chips, corn chips, nachos, popcorn...I love salty foods, and they're the worst thing in the world for me because I retain fluid...


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 4, 2020)

Ice cream is my #1 too. And Oreos.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 4, 2020)

Autumn said:


> Anything salty.  Potato chips, corn chips, nachos, popcorn...I love salty foods, and they're the worst thing in the world for me because I retain fluid...


Yup, I’m retaining about 30 pounds right now, .  Seriously, I retain fluid as well (Heart failure) and I like salty stuff.  But you have to be careful.


----------



## Devi (Aug 4, 2020)

Ice cream _and_ salty foods. I have to watch what I eat. Unfortunately. ☹


----------



## Keesha (Aug 4, 2020)

Love ice cream ! Dairy free . Chocolate truffle- Hagen Daz mixed with Key Lime. It’s a totally crazy combo but so good


----------



## WheatenLover (Aug 5, 2020)

Homemade peanut butter cookies, Jello cook and serve chocolate pudding, and cream puffs filled with French vanilla custard. Oh, and homemade German chocolate cake, and spice cake with caramel frosting.

These are all things I do not make because if any are available, I will eat them all and need to buy a new wardrobe.


----------



## twinkles (Aug 5, 2020)

i love circus peanuts candy---when i use to go grocery shopping i would get a bag and eat them on the wy home--by time i got home i was naueseated---miss piggy


----------



## jujube (Aug 5, 2020)

Ice cream, chocolate and salty snacks.  The Unholy Trinity


----------



## Pinky (Aug 5, 2020)

Low-salt potato chips (which we rarely buy anymore). Salty snacks have always been my downfall.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 5, 2020)

Just got a large bag of lightly salted cashews from Nuts.com. I’m in 7th heaven. When those are gone, I’ll head for my vanilla ice with Pepsi mixed in.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 5, 2020)

Pizza is number one on my list.

Quality baked goods come next.

Carbs in general.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 5, 2020)

*Pistachios.... ...I have to just not buy them or I eat a big bag all at once.. *


----------



## katlupe (Aug 5, 2020)

Ice cream! I will even eat it for breakfast.


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Pecos (Aug 5, 2020)

Oh geez, this is another thread that I should not have opened. Everything mentioned so far is delicious to me and I was compelled to read every single post.

LOL. Now my mouth is watering and I just finished lunch.

My bad, I am a "slow learner" when it comes to threads about food.


----------



## debodun (Aug 5, 2020)

Something along the line of snacky junk foods. I've taken a liking to PopCorners which is sort of like popcorn pressed into a triangle shape. Texture a lot like a firm rice cake. They come in 6 varieties. Once in a while Ocean State Job Lots has them, I imagine other stores might, too, or online. Another one I like is Way Better multi-grain chips.

https://www.popcorners.com/
https://gowaybetter.com/


----------



## Keesha (Aug 5, 2020)

I never crave salt . What I often crave is CHOCOLATE! I love  the stuff in every form possible.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 12, 2020)

debodun said:


> Something along the line of snacky junk foods. I've taken a liking to PopCorners which is sort of like popcorn pressed into a triangle shape. Texture a lot like a firm rice cake. They come in 6 varieties. Once in a while Ocean State Job Lots has them, I imagine other stores might, too, or online. Another one I like is Way Better multi-grain chips.
> 
> https://www.popcorners.com/
> https://gowaybetter.com/


Deb I was so into the Pop Corners Kettle corn variety one time. When I stopped finding them at Walmart, I bought three or four big bags at BJ's. Then I got away from them for some unknown reason and had to wind up throwing 1-1/2 bags away. They had gotten stale.

@Keesha and @katlupe  Ooooh Lawd Ladies...you know you need to *stop*! All those things look *so *good.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 12, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> @Keesha and @katlupe  Ooooh Lawd Ladies...you know you need to *stop*! All those things look *so *good.


It’s food porn. That’s what it’s supposed to do and I think the other food porn contributor was Pink Biz. We must both be chocolaholics!


----------



## Gaer (Aug 12, 2020)

Keesha said:


> It’s food porn. That’s what it’s supposed to do and I think the other food porn contributor was Pink Biz. We must both be chocolaholics!


My hand is up.  Chocaholic here!


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 12, 2020)

Keesha said:


> It’s food porn. That’s what it’s supposed to do and I think the other food porn contributor was Pink Biz. We must both be chocolaholics!


*You rang? 

*


----------



## Keesha (Aug 12, 2020)

Pink Biz said:


> *You rang?
> 
> View attachment 117743*


Ohhhhhh! That looks orgasmic! 
Yes please!


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 12, 2020)

Like Holly, pistachios are my trigger along with walnuts.  I'd eat a large bagful in a NY minute.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 13, 2020)

Keesha said:


> It’s food porn. That’s what it’s supposed to do and I think the other food porn contributor was Pink Biz. We must both be chocolaholics!


Oops you're right! @Pink Biz   I wrote that you Ladies need to stop posting those deserts that look *so* good (ahem...I mean food porn) and mistakenly credited @katlupe   LOL  That's alright...all of you are guilty for making me lick my lips.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 13, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Oops you're right! @Pink Biz   I wrote that you Ladies need to stop posting those deserts that look *so* good (ahem...I mean food porn) and mistakenly credited @katlupe   LOL  That's alright...all of you are guilty for making me lick my lips.


Well that’s ok. There are far worse things I’ve been accused of


----------



## Ronni (Aug 13, 2020)

I have a serious addiction to cashews, and little self control when I’m around them. That’s why I won’t buy them.

I also love chocolate but just as candy. I’m lukewarm about chocolate cake or anything else chocolate flavored.

I eat few carbs and don’t miss them at all. And yet occasionally I will find myself craving them and if I indulge (with buttered toast or a fold-over sandwich or potato chips) it always opens the door to a full-on carbohydrate binge.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 13, 2020)

Ronni said:


> I have a serious addiction to cashews, and little self control when I’m around them. That’s why I won’t buy them.
> 
> I also love chocolate but just as candy. I’m lukewarm about chocolate cake or anything else chocolate flavored.
> 
> I eat few carbs and don’t miss them at all. And yet occasionally I will find myself craving them and if I indulge (with buttered toast or a fold-over sandwich or potato chips) it always opens the door to a full-on carbohydrate binge.


Ronni have you ever had the gourmet toasted coconut and vanilla cashews?  Sooooo good. I used to love my mother's yellow cake with chocolate icing; everything made from scratch of course. Chocolate candy can stay in my house for months.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 13, 2020)

Key lime.....anything

Key Lime yogurt
Not a big yogurt fan......but...... if it's key lime?
Gimme a stainless steel bowl of it and a big spoon
It'll be gone

*WOOFALICIOUS!*

I'm gonna give a subtle hint about this to the cook this morning

THEN wait.....see what happens


----------



## debodun (Aug 13, 2020)

I like chocolate too, but my skin doesn't. Have to be very moderate in my consumption.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 13, 2020)

I love Cheetos, I'm not picky, I'll eat the crunchy ones or the puffy ones also my gluten free cookies. Around the holiday time I love Brie,straight up,no crackers.


----------



## Gaer (Aug 13, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Ohhhhhh! That looks orgasmic!
> Yes please! ❤


My thoughts exactly!  That's erotic!


----------



## MFP (Oct 19, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> These are the foods that once you start eating them, it's hard to stop. My number one is ice cream. I can't buy the 48 oz containers and dare not purchase the 14 oz (used to be pint) too often because each may last 24 to 36 hours tops. And don't let it be Haagen Daz! It's like I'm compelled to eat them until they are all gone. The ice cream"novelties" as they are called, last me much longer. Maybe it's a psychological thing. I also can't buy the original Nabisco graham crackers because they too, are dangerous. What is (or are) your weakness(s)?


Peanut M & M's


----------



## Jules (Oct 19, 2020)

The more salt the better.  Regular potato chips, popcorn & Cheezies.


----------



## AprilSun (Oct 20, 2020)

MFP said:


> Peanut M & M's



I love peanut M&M peanuts! I have to put them in the freezer to keep me from eating all of them at once regardless of the size of the bag! It works. Out of sight, out of mind until I open my freezer.


----------



## MickaC (Oct 20, 2020)

*CHOCOLATE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Pinky (Oct 20, 2020)

Can't have pie around .. any kind, but especially key lime, pumpkin, apple ...


----------



## CeeCee (Oct 20, 2020)

Lays lightly salted potato chips...I can eat a party size bag in 2 days!

Who am I kidding...I can eat it in one day but control myself, lol.


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 20, 2020)

When I was a kid, my cousins and I were taken to visit Hershey, PA.  Well, you could smell the chocolate in the air from miles away as you approached the town.  All day, chocolate permeated my olfactory sense and made me quite ill.  Ever since then, not a chocolate fan at all.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 20, 2020)

I refuse to answer on the grounds it may incriminate me.  I'm taking the Fifth.


----------



## Gaer (Oct 20, 2020)

What I'm hooked on now is a queso dip with green chilies.  ( !!???!!???)


----------



## Judycat (Oct 20, 2020)

I gave up ice cream years ago, but cake with fluffy icing, I can't eat just one piece.


----------



## MickaC (Nov 1, 2020)

I know i've said " CHOCOLATE " is my addiction.
My ripe bananas are a couple of days away, out of my most favorite signature......Banana Double Chocolate Bran.
Started to feel chocolate withdrawal..........
I have to have a high intake of daily fibre....... chocolate too..... . so this is what i came up with this morning......
Tapioca pudding.....no sugar.....no vanilla......once done, added semisweet choc chips to melt in.... I sprinkled all bran on top before eating. 
Next idea......melted semisweet chocolate with hard margarine, or butter, added Original All Bran......spread out on a cookie sheet, to make bark...
This one might be a disaster........too easy not to be in it.

Have always got Hershey's semi sweet chocolate chips for baking.
But.
I couldn't get Hershey's for a while....so i tried something called....ENJOY LIFE.....great product......there are only 3 ingredients in this product.....Brown Sugar, Cocoa Mass, Cocoa Butter.
In Hershey's....... 7 ingredients.
Going to continue using ENJOY LIFE...... the taste is far better.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 1, 2020)

Ghiradelli chocolate chips taste better than Hershey IMO @MickaC . Have you used that brand? I don't bake much so rarely buy chips, but if I should in the future, I'll try Enjoy Life.

I like your style of food innovation.


----------



## gennie (Nov 1, 2020)

Cheetos, only crispy though.  Anything chocolate, dark please.


----------



## MickaC (Nov 1, 2020)

@RadishRose   Ghiradelli is a really good tasting chocolate, but can't get them here in town.

Wonder where i can find chocolate seed.........like to grow my own...

I was right in my thought about the chocolate bran bark.........need to put a lock on it........my will power is lacking big time.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 26, 2020)

Soooo.....I bought some Nabisco graham crackers, one of my trigger foods. That was going on two weeks ago and I haven't opened them yet. Maybe I'll wait until I'm thinking "gee...wish I had some graham crackers".


----------



## Remy (Nov 28, 2020)

Potato chips for sure! Also I don't make sweet baked goods often so when I do, I just want to eat them like crazy.


----------



## Damaged Goods (Nov 28, 2020)

Not sure what is meant by comfort food.  Is that a quick fix goodie used to medicate anxiety or the blues?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 1, 2020)

Damaged Goods said:


> Not sure what is meant by comfort food.  Is that a quick fix goodie used to medicate anxiety or the blues?


That's exactly what it means DG.  You eat the thing (whatever it is) and it makes you feel better, it provides satisfaction thus comfort.


----------



## Gardenlover (Dec 1, 2020)

Sadly or happily, depending on your view, I think all food is trigger food for me.


----------



## Treacle (Dec 1, 2020)

All of the above 'delights'. Leaving this post now as there is a calling from the food cupboard!!!! Thanks @OneEyedDiva. Be rest assured, all in moderation


----------



## Don M. (Dec 1, 2020)

Chocolate, chocolate, and more chocolate.


----------



## AprilSun (Dec 28, 2020)

AprilSun said:


> I love peanut M&M peanuts! I have to put them in the freezer to keep me from eating all of them at once regardless of the size of the bag! It works. Out of sight, out of mind until I open my freezer.


I just received a 2 lb. 6 oz. bag of them today as a Christmas gift and I have already started eating them. I guess I will have to divide them up and put them in the freezer.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 28, 2020)

Chocolate, pastries, cheese, potato chips, sausage...


----------



## Pinky (Dec 28, 2020)

potato chips, shortbread cookies ..


----------



## Nathan (Dec 28, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> What Are Your Trigger Foods?


Extra crunchy Cheetos- I'll stuff 'em in my mouth so fast my hand is just a blur.
Chocolate covered coffee beans- 5 per 1/2 serving = 83 calories....I always cheat and make it 6 or 7.


----------



## jalou65 (Jan 26, 2021)

CeeCee said:


> Lays lightly salted potato chips...I can eat a party size bag in 2 days!
> 
> Who am I kidding...I can eat it in one day but control myself, lol.


They're my downfall too.  Once the bag is open there's no stopping!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 26, 2021)

jalou65 said:


> They're my downfall too.  Once the bag is open there's no stopping!


@CeeCee For awhile, I was into Lays original chips. I found that if I bought the individual size, it helped me control how much I ate. I rarely ate more than the 1 oz bag at one time. At most I'd eat 1-1/2 bags. Now I buy Utz 9.5 oz bags because they are on sale a lot at my local supermarket. Haven't cracked a bag open in a couple of months.


----------



## Pecos (Jan 26, 2021)

Haagen Dazs vanilla ice cream which I firmly believe has mystical and medicinal powers. I eat some every night, principally between 1AM and 3AM in the morning. I have found that when I wake up, some great ice cream always enables me to go back to bed and sleep soundly. 
Why mess with a pill when a quick trip to the kitchen and some magical ice cream will quickly do the trick every time.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 26, 2021)

I've never cared much for ice cream - not since I was little, anyway. But I can munch down on nuts all day, especially almonds. Cover 'em with chocolate and I'm a gonner.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 26, 2021)

Pecos said:


> Haagen Dazs vanilla ice cream which I firmly believe has mystical and medicinal powers. I eat some every night, principally between 1AM and 3AM in the morning. I have found that when I wake up, some great ice cream always enables me to go back to bed and sleep soundly.
> Why mess with a pill when a quick trip to the kitchen and some magical ice cream will quickly do the trick every time.


OMG! Haagen Daz vanilla ice cream is my favorite food *ever*! If I could eat it for every meal, get all my nutrients and not gain weight or get sick, I would.


----------



## Pecos (Jan 26, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> OMG! Haagen Daz vanilla ice cream is my favorite food *ever*! If I could eat it for every meal, get all my nutrients and not gain weight or get sick, I would.


LOL, great minds think alike.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 26, 2021)

Pecos said:


> LOL, great minds think alike.


YEP!


----------



## connect1 (Jan 30, 2021)

Potato chips with French Onion dip.


----------



## JonDouglas (Feb 11, 2021)

Rolos!


----------

